# government financing of fertility treatment



## jola (May 18, 2006)

This has ben in the news quite a bit over the last few days - It is kind of annoying, but though that people might be interested. (apologies if this is cross posted!)
Jola

http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/story/0,,1801613,00.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are advised that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for posting that

I havent actually seen that article before

Emilyxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I think this is pretty disgusting, we should be given free cycles of IVF because we are entitled to it, not just because it would ease the pension crisis.  

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Angel Wings I agree with what you say but if it makes the goverment bring forward the funding then so be it hopefully future couples will not have to scrimp and save to achieve their dream of having a baby.

Money usually talks when it comes to government!!

All the best to you for your first IVF.

Jaybxx


----------

